# Dellorto DHLA40's or Weber DCOE45's on a 9A 16V????



## rabbitinjection (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm converting my rabbit over to carbs, but I'd like some input on which carb setup is better, or people have had better luck with. I'm running a basically stock 9A bottom end w/ an '87 1.8 16V head/cams..
2 to1 exhaust manifold (forgive my poor terminology). I'm told I can use the stock distributor + an MSD 6-AL, but I'm not sure...I'm really new to this. I'm a domestic guy that decided to try VW's...I appreciate any input every has. At this point, I'm open to all options, but I have a $900 buget so keep that in mind...Thanx in advance for your time.





























P.S. Has anybody ever used the Redline Weber kit #K409??


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Dellorto DHLA40's or Weber DCOE45's on a 9A 16V???? (rabbitinjection)*

race car?
if not, screw carbs, go FI. you could get a hole setup for less than 900. little more work (wiring an such) but you'll end up with a ton of less hassles in the end, better gas mileage, the list goes on and on.


----------



## rabbitinjection (Apr 9, 2003)

the CIS is a POS...Plus I kind of dig that carb'd sound.Any help guys? I can get a Weber setup for $900, or the Dellortos for $800. But which is better?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (rabbitinjection)*

not cis, stand alone. cheaper to boot.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Dellorto DHLA40's or Weber DCOE45's on a 9A 16V???? (rabbitinjection)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitinjection* »_I'm told I can use the stock distributor + an MSD 6-AL, but I'm not sure...I'm really new to this. 

Sorry, that's wrong. The VW 16v distributor is locked so you need something to provide an advance curve, the 6AL won't do that, MSD does however make a timing computer (pn8980 or 8981) that will. Another option is a VW knock sensor control unit. The 6AL isn't really necessary at all, the stock Bosch ignitor is pretty adequate.

_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitinjection* »_I'm a domestic guy that decided to try VW's...I appreciate any input every has. At this point, I'm open to all options, but I have a $900 buget 

Unfortunately, VW's are a fair bit more expensive to upgrade than domestics so $900 is a really tight budget but it's doable if you have patience and don't mind doing a bit of scounging.
As for the carbs, my preference is the Weber 45's. There's nothing wrong with the Dell's they're very good carbs and they'd probably cost you less up from front but it's easier to find jets, venturies etc. for the Webers. Also, you'd be pretty close to maxed out with 40's, the 45's will leave you more room for future upgrades if you decide to go that route.
Good luck


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Dellorto DHLA40's or Weber DCOE45's on a 9A 16V???? (ABA Scirocco)*

yea, you could do 40s but you would need the biggest chokes available (36mm?). Any of them will work I prefer Mikuni, but anything will work. Shop around on EBAY


----------



## rabbitinjection (Apr 9, 2003)

I can get the complete kit from Redline Weber for around 900. Includes everything, but air filters. Is that a good deal?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (rabbitinjection)*

it's about the going rate. I have that kit as well. It's pretty complete. The manifold is sort of a pita but it is quite thin and takes up very little precious room up front.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

just a fair warning, the kit does not include everything you will need. there are several smaller items here and there which require atttention, not to mention ignition is a pricey one.
and what's included in the K409 kit for $900?? I paid more than that...


----------



## rabbitinjection (Apr 9, 2003)

which items did you find missing in the kit? Supposedly everything is there except the aircleaner, and I guess the fuel pump. Can I regulate the F/I fuel pump, or do I need a lower pressure unit?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (rabbitinjection)*

Some items you may need to buy, some you may have and need to modify. List whats in your kit and I can tell you what other things I went through...


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Eh, $900 won't cut it








That's the motor I just finished. Needs to be rejetted but it's running
If you're goin carbs yo need to AT LEAST get Autotech eurosport cams and hd springs. ($500) Not needed but but the gains are huge and the carbs won't perform as well on the stock cams
You;ll need aftermarket fans mounted tot he front of the radiator ($65 shipped for 2 12" fans that move ALOT of air.
Bypass your main pump (frame mounted) and use the tranfer pump only
Holley 12-803BP It's a new FPR with a return line. It says it starts at 4.5psi but i turned it down to 3 with no problems (Dellorto's don't like anuthing higher than 3.5psi)
you're gonna need a fuel guage, $20
The distributor is off of a non-turbo mid 80's Saab 900. Use the Saab rotor but the vw 16v cap (the saab rotor autozone has in stock for like $5)
If your kit doesn't come with a water outlet (some do) you'll have to have the stock one cut and rewelded (it has mag in it so good luck fingind someone to weld it...mag rod is very expensive)
The wiring is pretty straight forward, I removed everything having to do with the ecu and left the rest. Even the MFA still works.
I also use the stock ICM allthough the GM 4-pin would be the next in line to use.


----------



## slow_an_low (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

is that your brake booster vacumme line tapped into each runner 
I like 
Bullsport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow_an_low (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Dellorto DHLA40's or Weber DCOE45's on a 9A 16V???? (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_yea, you could do 40s but you would need the biggest chokes available (36mm?). Any of them will work I prefer Mikuni, but anything will work. Shop around on EBAY

you can have some custom made


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Dellorto DHLA40's or Weber DCOE45's on a 9A 16V???? (slow_an_low)*

i have a super nice lightly used carb fuel pump ill sell you.
its a Carter 1040 (i wana say) rotary style pump, works super sweet, only used it for about 6 months. lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

Techtonics has ABF water oulets in stock. These will clear the carbs,


----------

